# Reel worthless may 2-4 / 3 blue marlin & tuna



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Came back from destin Sunday from fishing the " final fling" cobia tourmanet and threw the riggers on and fished this weekend out at the rigs . We hopped around to a few rigs , nakika thunder horse and the drill ships that are in the area . Water was blue , 73 degrees with plenty of scattered grass . Caught three blues and a couple of tunas . Missed two other blues , jumped one off and had a technical error on the other . Fished horn mountain this morning , water was green but the tunas were there . Probably have some video up couple days .


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Dock shot


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Capt.!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work by you and your crew Capt!!! Can't wait ta see video!!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job fellas. Hoping to leave tomorrow on a trip out that way.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for another great post and pics


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Three tags and a chance at two more. Great job!!!!!


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

What is your run time to nakika thunder horse out of Pensacola......


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Capt did you catch the blues live baiting?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Alex
Sounds like you guys mashed em! No doubt you and your team are going to be at the top of the leader board in C&R this summer! Thanks for being candid on locations and conditions! Good luck in the OBBC!

Robert


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job Captain...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

offshorealot said:


> Hey Capt did you catch the blues live baiting?


Yes the fish were caught live baiting .


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, what a day, thanks for posting great footage...


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

nice work as usual, glad to see you got the new hanging board at LK dirty


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to put the 'Whup Ass' on some long nose, Alex.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that is Mighty Mighty !!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Yessss.nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome Alex! Way to get at 'em!


----------

